# Bike show with car show/swap Oct. 12



## P.N.A. (Oct 1, 2014)

Going 4 years strong! Car show/swap and bike show/swap and model car show/swap! We'll be having our $1 raffle that will include a custom bike, a custom table made of bike parts, and many other bike related stuff. $7 gets you in the gates. No fee for showing bikes!  A must show for all you locals
Hope to see you there!


----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 4, 2014)

Next week! Who's going? Thinking of printing out some freebie stickers..


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 4, 2014)

i'm hoping to make it again this year.i'll bring your headlight.


----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 5, 2014)

Sweet! I almost forgot about that light!


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 5, 2014)

*a lot of great stuff at this meet don't miss it
********I will be there $$$$$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's the raffle table! The bike is getting finishing touches.


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 9, 2014)

that looks pretty cool


----------



## 41rollfast (Oct 11, 2014)

*It's tomorrow!!*

I'll be bringing my Robins in hopes to the the 38.


----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 11, 2014)

The raffle bike! Ross apollo. Built by Tonik a.k.a. Tony the hat. Come and try your luck or just come and have and blast!


----------



## Livmojoe (Oct 13, 2014)

*Thanks guys*

I think this was the first swap I've been to in a long time where I didn't buy a single thing... just sold.  Well except for a couple sodas for my son.
Thanks again to Fabian and others for keeping this one going.  Good to see everyone.  Will be at Jim/Mike's on Nov 2nd


----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 15, 2014)

*Bike show*

Awesome show ...cool bikes ....coooooolllllllnessssss!


----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who came out and supported and joined in on the fun. We will be back at it April 12 2015!


----------

